# orientalistica



## lletraferida

Bună !

Vă rog să-mi spuneţi un corespondent în engleză pentru _orientalistică_ în următorul context: 

_Asigurarea unor condiţii optime pentru studiul istoriei, civilizaţiei şi culturii japoneze în mediul preuniversitar românesc, în vederea realizării unei baze pentru dezvoltarera ulterioară a centrului de *orientalistică*, la nivel academic, universitar. 

_Multumesc mult !

lletraferida


----------



## david_carmen

Poate că ar merge *Oriental Studies*.


----------



## OldAvatar

E chiar:

*orientalism *(the knowledge and study of Oriental languages, literature etc)*.
*


----------



## lletraferida

Mulţumesc amândurora !

Cred că voi folosi Orientalism, deoarece nu aş vrea să repet study/studies în aceeaşi fraza. 

Mersi mult !
lletraferida


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Hi,
from what I gather, both terms are correct. Personally I would have chosen "Oriental Studies", but "Orientalism" is also used.
Some people suggest "Asian studies". You might want to read this article on the Wikipedia.
Hope it helps


----------

